# Warhawk industries still in business?



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Their contact page is down. Anybody have any info?


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Seems to be working fine.


----------



## Warhawk (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Rivet, of course we're still in business. The contact us link was broken in the footer and has been fixed. I'm working on some of the other links but for now fulfilling orders is higher priority. Our customers have been great to us over the last few weeks and as a result has created a small backlog that we are working through, so for everyone who has placed an order and is still waiting just hang in there we'll get it done. We have one of the largest and only custom made to order selection of chainrings and while I keep alot of the more standard and most popular sizes in-stock, it's impossible to keep the 100x's of possible combinations in-stock so this is why it takes awhile. It's important to know that we do not charge any customers until the product ships. If anyone has sales inquiries or needs customer service please contact us through our website as it's impossible for me to troll the multiple forums and threads everyday when I need to be running the CNC's, Thanks for your understanding - Colin


----------



## leach720 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Colin. I am an Australian customer who has placed an order with you on the 05/07/13 (ID: 2583) and have had no response from you after sending two enquiries via your website in the past month. I only wish to know when my order will be shipped.

I can appreciate you are busy and your website seems to have had some issues recently however I am frustrated with the lack of communication over this time period.

Could you please respond to this post.

Kind regards.


----------



## Warhawk (Jun 9, 2005)

leach720 said:


> Hi Colin. I am an Australian customer who has placed an order with you on the 05/07/13 (ID: 2583) and have had no response from you after sending two enquiries via your website in the past month. I only wish to know when my order will be shipped.
> 
> I can appreciate you are busy and your website seems to have had some issues recently however I am frustrated with the lack of communication over this time period.
> 
> ...


Hi leach720, Yes in addition to just getting over a massively huge backlog for whatever reason emails sent to msn, live and hotmail accounts disappear, maybe the NSA is snatching them...lol. Anyways I did recieved your recent email and we have your ring at the anodizers right now and I should have yours by the end of the week. Everyone else who has placed an order for an anodized ring will also be finished and picked up by the end of the week. I see that you just placed another order today, did you want this order processed as well because you'll end up getting 2 rings shipped?, just let us know and I'll send you an email with the shipping confirmation from our alternate gmail account and if your able to login to your warhawk account online it should be updated that your order has been shipped, Thanks -Colin


----------



## leach720 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt reply Colin, happy with the progression now.

No, I don't need the second ring. It was an action taken in haste due to me thinking maybe I actually hadn't formalised the payment/process somehow, so if you could please delete and disregard the second order that would be great.

Again, thanks for your time.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

I also ordered a ring (non anodized) on 5/26/13 and have heard nothing.


----------



## Warhawk (Jun 9, 2005)

*emali order number*



Rivet said:


> I also ordered a ring (non anodized) on 5/26/13 and have heard nothing.


Hi Rivet, email me your order number and I'll take a look, Thanks - Colin


----------



## leach720 (Aug 11, 2013)

Colin, I received an email from [email protected] on the 11/08/13 about my first order (the second order I wish to have cancelled.) I presume this is the shipping confirmation however I am yet to receive the ring.

Can you please confirm for me order 2607 has been shipped and 2583 has been cancelled (my order history on your website has not changed status to reflect this.)


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

While you're at it, can you please let me know the same for order 2581, placed June 28, 2013?


----------



## leach720 (Aug 11, 2013)

Colin; Unfortunately I still have had no correspondence from you regarding my orders, much less received the rings, it has been over two and a half months since I placed my order. This type of customer service (or lack of it) is frustrating to say the least. 
Please cancell my orders, I will seek the component I need elswhere.


----------



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

I placed my order on May 28th and have still not received it. My last attempt to contact them was a month ago and have not heard from Warhawk. I just sent them an email to cancel my order but that might go unanswered, too.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

FWIW, I got mine (in Germany) a couple weeks ago:

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/xtr-spiderless-chain-rings-any-interest-m950-860988-2.html

Ordered June 28, 2013,YMMV.

So far about 25 miles on it, pics to follow.


----------



## mikefize (Feb 3, 2012)

I've placed an order for an XTR chainring two months ago. Haven't heard anything from Warhawk since. Sent two inquiries via the website, but no answer... I'm growing impatient.


----------



## redrock_z71 (Oct 18, 2004)

I placed an order with him a while back and got the grand runaround of it'll be out tomorrow for a long while. I canceled my order and bought a ring from Absolute Black instead... couldn't be happier!


----------



## mikefize (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if there's another place where I can get 102bcd chainrings?


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

mikefize said:


> Does anyone know if there's another place where I can get 102bcd chainrings?


Blackspire.

SPP


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

This looks like a good source for nice 110BCD chainrings. How do I get the 2 for $18 deal for the 110BCD chainrings? It doesn't seem to apply in the shopping cart.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

TwigJumper said:


> This looks like a good source for nice 110BCD chainrings. How do I get the 2 for $18 deal for the 110BCD chainrings? It doesn't seem to apply in the shopping cart.


It has now been updated and fixed. Thanks, Colin!


----------



## goose8 (Feb 24, 2007)

I ordered a 29-tooth 94mm 5-bolt chaninring from Warhawk. It took 5 weeks and half a dozen phone calls to get it shipped. I spoke with Colin directly on every occasion, and was repeatedly misled. Example: 

Typical Conversation
-did my order ship? 
-Yes, it shipped. I have no idea why you haven't gotten it. 
-Tracking?
-USPS first class, no tracking info available.

Only to find out a week later that the chainring hadn't even been machined yet, let alone shipped. The final straw for me was when it was finally done and Colin promised to put it in the mail on a Tuesday so I would have it on Thursday. On Thursday, I finally got an email saying it had been dropped off at the post office. Suffice to say it didn't arrive on time.

I like buying products that are made in the US, but if I could find a different supplier for this item there is no way I would ever buy from them again. I don't like leaving such negative comments, but I want to make sure other consumers know what they're getting into. I hope Warhawk can turn its game around.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Still having issues???


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Seems like it. I sent 2 emails about the status of my order from December and didn't get any replies.


----------



## mojo2396 (Jan 6, 2004)

January 17 response to my status check on my July order said if I wanted non-anodized ring it can ship immediately.
No ring has arrived.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

mojo2396 said:


> January 17 response to my status check on my July order said if I wanted non-anodized ring it can ship immediately.
> No ring has arrived.


I got the same thing for one on the chainrings I ordered.


----------



## adammada33 (Feb 1, 2010)

I ordered 3 months ago, nothing since they took my money - I wish Id read this thread.


----------



## Warhawk (Jun 9, 2005)

Everyone please send order status inquiries to warhawkindustries (AT) gmail.com and I can provide an accurate update.

@adammada33, if you ordered a titanium chainring it will be shipped tomorrow and I will email you from our gmail address posted above, Thanks - Colin


----------



## glengiant123 (May 19, 2014)

Colin a response to emails sent to your gmail account would be appreciated.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm still interested in the stainless steel replacement (32 or 33 tooth Shimon spiderless) you promised me a year ago...


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm still waiting for a response to e-mail sent as well.


----------



## glengiant123 (May 19, 2014)

I guess warhawk must make the parts then send them to china so they get lost in shipping. 

No response. To emails at all. 

Think twice before ordering. I have been promised. If I was a woman I would say always a bridesmaid but never a bride. 

I would have better luck finding a lasting relationship at a brothel.


----------



## adammada33 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm still waiting for a response to e-mail sent as well. If you are reading this I wouldn't risk ordering - So far I have had no responses except the one above.


----------



## SAIG (May 30, 2004)

I like that WarHawk has narrow wide for old XTR M952 (112/68) BCD. Is there an alternative for that standard?


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like I don't have an account on the website anymore. I tried to sign in but the password didn't work. Then I tried to reset the password but it says the account with my email address doesn't exist. Nothing comes up when I enter my order number in the new order tracking system. I only have the email records. I need to cancel my orders. What should I do?


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone else still having issues?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Still waiting to hear back from them, but they apparently changed systems, lost many orders including mine. Fortunately never charged my credit card.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Still waiting to hear back to cancel my orders. I'm out $123.90.


----------



## adammada33 (Feb 1, 2010)

Im also still waiting too - warhawk industries used to make chainrings (from what I see on the net) now it seems they just collect money for anyone who does not read the warnings before ordering.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Add me to the list of the burned. Is Dan running this operation, too?


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad I did a Google. I thought a NW granny gear was to good to be true. Hopefully someone will make a 24 or 22 64bcd soon.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Yet another scumbag scammer. I was finally able to get a response from them by "inquiring" about a product on the site. When I tried to get resolution for the TWO orders I have outstanding, Colin was less than helpful. And then when I tried to reach back out to him, nada, crickets. Here's to hoping they go down in flames.


----------



## adammada33 (Feb 1, 2010)

Im not in the US but is there anything that can be done about this? - for example can we all email Warhawk industries local police. If you look at the order numbers 100's of people have ordered since me and potentially lost their money. Sadly not everyone googles for reviews before placing orders on what looks like a nice shiny legit website.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Actually, there is something that can be done: file a complaint with the FBI

The more complaints that are filed, the better the chance of investigation and charges being brought.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## AkEv (Nov 20, 2006)

I ordered a chainring in Dec of last year. I got no confirmation of the order and I inquired twice through the contact us form on the website about the status with no reply. At least my card has not been charged.

Warhawk Industries shares the same address and phone number as Winfield Woodworks. I couldn't leave a phone message today because their box is full but I did write to both the gmail address Colin gave above and through the contact us form on the Winfield site asking them/him(?) to cancel my order. We'll see....


----------



## AkEv (Nov 20, 2006)

..and cancelled within about 15 minutes. Colin wrote back, was apologetic, and admitted they are too swamped, probably from both businesses, to handle new orders. I would definitely call or write first.

This is too bad because I had not found another source for a 5 hole, 94 bcd, narrow-wide, 32t ring.


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

AkEv said:


> ..and cancelled within about 15 minutes. Colin wrote back, was apologetic, and admitted they are too swamped, probably from both businesses, to handle new orders. I would definitely call or write first.
> 
> This is too bad because I had not found another source for a 5 hole, 94 bcd, narrow-wide, 32t ring.


If you can wait another month or 2, WT will be releasing a 94 bcd 5-hole. This is from Brendan himself. Just 30 and 32 at first.


----------



## AkEv (Nov 20, 2006)

Ah, cool. Didn't know what WT was, but I found your page. Great, I want one for a 1x9 setup on a first-generation 907 with an old Face Race crankset.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

*warhawk lies*



rwitte said:


> If you can wait another month or 2, WT will be releasing a 94 bcd 5-hole. This is from Brendan himself. Just 30 and 32 at first.


Who is "wt"?


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

Wolf tooth


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm still super pissed off about this. Still haven't been replied.


----------

